# Heartgard



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

So I was advised by a holistic vet to go ahead and give my dogs heartgard, but supplement them with milk thistle (as a liver detox) for 7 days afterwards.

Thoughts?

I am also still concerned about fleas/ticks this year, we are seeing a TON of both already!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

heartguard iS NOT AN ANTI FLEA/tick it is an anti heartworm. i used to give shane that but i use interceptor now because my vet claims ts better.

for fleas/ticks i use vectra which my vet claims is better than frontline plus.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Never heard of the liver detox thing...what is that all about?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> heartguard iS NOT AN ANTI FLEA/tick it is an anti heartworm. i used to give shane that but i use interceptor now because my vet claims ts better.
> 
> for fleas/ticks i use vectra which my vet claims is better than frontline plus.


I am a vet tech, I know what Heartgard does.

I was addressing flea/tick control as a separate concern, since we've seen so many ticks already this year.


Danemomma: Apparently ivermectin can induce hepatitis....so she says.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

For fleas and ticks I use vectra3D I just bought a 6 month supply it was 105$~ But gee whiz I do get that 10% discount beacause I have 4 dogs haha! But I have seriously found this to work. I have walked my dogs in wooded areas without it and wow ticks are disgustingly attaching themselves to the dogs where then I use the vectra3D ~ waalaa, I am telling you no ticks no nothing! I was very leery of trying this product becasue of the application you know applying it to their skin but they had no reaction and it works! I should work for them now and I do need a job haha! But my vet swore by this product and I can attest to it really working! All 4 of my dogs are tick free with it! 
I got Interceptor also for the dogs and the heart worm test though just for one right now!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> For fleas and ticks I use vectra3D I just bought a 6 month supply it was 105$~ But gee whiz I do get that 10% discount beacause I have 4 dogs haha! But I have seriously found this to work. I have walked my dogs in wooded areas without it and wow ticks are disgustingly attaching themselves to the dogs where then I use the vectra3D ~ waalaa, I am telling you no ticks no nothing! I was very leery of trying this product becasue of the application you know applying it to their skin but they had no reaction and it works! I should work for them now and I do need a job haha! But my vet swore by this product and I can attest to it really working! All 4 of my dogs are tick free with it!
> I got Interceptor also for the dogs and the heart worm test though just for one right now!


i usse vectra3d as well but i just researched it and people are saying its got really bad pesticides in it????

but then again it is an anti pest product..


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I had not heard about any bad pesticides in the product. I did research it too! Hmmm! I know you can get good and bad in all products so I like to be up to date on the products I choose or am recommended. My vet which I just went too yesterday again reassured me as I asked about the vectra which I have been using now for well over a year, he said he had 100% feedback that the product was great and no complaints at all. But then I didnt know anythhing about the pesticides and he didnt say anything this way! I looked at the sight and saw something about a GSD owner who claimed hot spots which I know my cousin uses frontline and her Brussels Griffon had a bad reaction to this product but I figured that can happen with Advantix or any of them. Well so far from my own personal experience, my dogs have had no reactions and have done really very well on this product. I am very happy with it. I will have to check out the pesticide your talking about on this product. this I didn't know. But for nowthe product has been safe for my 4 dogs and has done its job very well. I actually do recommend it to people if they ask what I use. 

Welcome to - Summit VetPharm

Vectra 3D Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

your vet s money hungry. he probably sells science diet too. from what i just researched vets get a lot of money for selling vectra!! im not gonna stop using it though, cause i either stop using it and have him get flras and ticks or iuse it and have him be safer.

here's some sites that will be of interest.

Vectra 3D input please?? - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> your vet s money hungry. he probably sells science diet too. from what i just researched vets get a lot of money for selling vectra!! im not gonna stop using it though, cause i either stop using it and have him get flras and ticks or iuse it and have him be safer.
> 
> here's some sites that will be of interest.
> 
> Vectra 3D input please?? - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community


LOL I don't think this way of my vet but that's funny most people are now a days! As for his greediness I don't know anything about that, but as for his honesty I certainly have been at this facility quite a long time and I do trust their honesty! He hasn't failed me yet on my questions or concerns. I go to two out of the ones that are there and I really like being able to be the person who calls there or goes in and gee they know you! That is a comforting feeling! I am sure he's not trying to harm my dogs or steer me in the wrong direction. As for the science diet, he has the vet formulas right out on the shelf! And if a manufacturer is going to give the puppy samples to the vet they are certainly going to give it away. Don't most vets! I think so! My vets like most of them, not nutritionists! They aren't good with the food area but as for the rest of their knowledge I would say they are top notch!
I didn't just google search my vectra3d information, I also talked with people who have used different products such as advantage, frontline plus, advantix whatever other flea and tick medications along with vectra 3D, and I have heard different reviews on them. I have heard that out of the 10 or so people I have chatted with, some believe completely in their brand, others not so much~ I had my cousin as I have mentioned say about the same thing for the frontline she used on her Brussels griffon as you had told me about the person I read about in the yorkie forum. That person didn't have yorkies though I could only see one review since I am not a member there and the person said her two dogs got sick and lethargic from the vectra3d. This I have to say is not anything at all that has happened to my dogs or the others I verbal talked with and they use the product we all also had 100% positive results from the product. The other folk used other products and two of them were not happy the other ones were satisfied with the topical they used. Doing just a google search is not enough for me I have to find and talk to someone who has actually used the product and can critic it personally to me. And now since I have used this product and my smallest dog is 25 lbs where my biggest is 90 lbs, I am wondering if the reactions if they had are legit and could it be because they are smaller dogs. But I wouldn't know anything about the smaller dogs reactions. I would have to here this from someone with a small dog personally. and I did hear of the reaction like that from my cousin. The others that did not like the product one told me her dog threw up from advantage the other just he hated the greasy feel and the application of the product!
But all in all I would use vectra3D it works for my dogs and I can vouch for this personally. 
As for my vets facility being money hungry~ greedy~ well that may be but I trust the vets there ~ they have done a great job for me and my dogs being honest and informative which is why I go there! As for the food they give away well that is their business and easily given away or brought to a shelter if someone doesn't want it!:wink:


----------

